# GMAIL cannot attach files



## calvin333 (May 23, 2008)

I'm running Vista and when I use gmail and try to attach a file, the small window appears and I choose the file and click open...

Normally the file would be uploaded to gmail and then I would send the email,
but now NOTHING HAPPENS! Why is that?

I also try this with my Yahoo email and it works fine.

An advance thank you for your help.


----------



## calvin333 (May 23, 2008)

Problem fixed by changing gmail settings to "simple attachment" that does not require flash to show status


----------

